# hilfe!!! dvd-brenner brennt nicht



## peterpan361 (31. Mai 2009)

hallo,

hab mir gestern das *HP Pavilion dv7-1262eg
HP Pavilion dv7-1262eg Entertainment Notebook-PC (NG543EA) Spezifikationen - HP Privatanwender Produkte

*ich wollte heute mit hp recovery disc creator eine recovery cd erstellen, aberdas programm erkennt das laufwerk nicht*.
*cd burner xp erkennt es ich nicht.
das laufwerk wird im arbeitplatz angezeigt.
CDs abspielen klappt ohne probleme.

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## Herbboy (31. Mai 2009)

kann es vlt. an den rohlingen liegen?


----------



## Chucky1978 (31. Mai 2009)

ist evtl. der Brenner einfach nur defekt? Ich muss auch ab und zu so 2-6 mal im Jahr je nach Brennwut mir nen neuen zulegen, und häufig brennt er nur nicht mehr ggf. erkennt nur noch CDs statt DVDs... Neuware kann auch defekt sein..


----------



## peterpan361 (31. Mai 2009)

@herbboy an den rohlingen liegt es nicht, an mein alten rechner kann man die brennen 

@chucky 1978 keine ahnung ob es defekt ist

also das hp recovery disk creator sagt immer das es kein gerät gibt womit er es brennen kann


----------



## Herbboy (31. Mai 2009)

peterpan361 schrieb:


> @herbboy an den rohlingen liegt es nicht, an mein alten rechner kann man die brennen


 so war das nicht gemeint, sondern: es gibt brenner, die mit bestimmten rohlingen einfach nicht klarkommen. was für ne meldung kommt denn genau?


----------



## peterpan361 (31. Mai 2009)

Herbboy schrieb:


> so war das nicht gemeint, sondern: es gibt brenner, die mit bestimmten rohlingen einfach nicht klarkommen. was für ne meldung kommt denn genau?



asoo...

_Meldung:_*Dieser Computer besitzt kein Laufwerk, um CDs oder DVDs zu erstellen. Bitte kontaktieren Sie den HP Support.
*
die Meldung kommt schon, wenn ich nur das programm starte*.
*


----------



## peterpan361 (1. Juni 2009)

hat sich erledigt, hab einfach auf Werkeinstellungen zurückgesetzt


----------

